# Western hydraulic unit 44320 issue



## bpt513 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi All,
Newbie here. I recently purchased the MVP Plus 8.6. The previous owner put on a whole new hydraulic unit part 44320. He said the old one was lowering and raising slowly. He gave me the old unit. Is there anything I can check on it to see what needs to be fixed? Obviously it's not connected to the plow anymore.

Any idea what's it worth sold as is?

thanks
BPT


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Without putting it back on and testing it, no. Could be a ton of different things


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's trash, I'll offer 50 bucks plus free shipping.


----------



## plowfixer (Jul 12, 2015)

*Remanufactured hydraulic units*

Hi bpt513 I know a company called Lehr Industries up in Flagstaff, arizona that bought my old hydraulic unit. They sold me a completely remanufactured Western hydraulic unit p/n 44320 that works perfect and saved me a ton of money. They were great to work with and I think they buy used hydraulic units The guy Jeff I talked to was super knowledgeable his number is 928-225-7885


----------



## plowfixer (Jul 12, 2015)

yeah give them a call. I've replaced 2 hydraulic units over the years First time the dealer charged me $2800 to install new one, and didn't get any trade-in value for my old unit. The second time I decided to fix it myself and bought remanufactured hydraulic unit from lehr industries. They shipped me a reman'd unit, gave me core credit for mine, and bought old one that dealer wouldn't take. Win-win in my book.


----------



## mtnsnowsvc (Aug 27, 2015)

should I be concerned about buying a refurbished or remanufactured hydraulic unit?


----------



## plowfixer (Jul 12, 2015)

*snowplow hydraulic unit*

in my opinion nothing to be concerned about buying a reman'd hydraulic unit. The price, warranty & delivery are way better than from the dealer. in fact the price is less than half of what you pay for a new mailorder replacement


----------



## mtnsnowsvc (Aug 27, 2015)

plowfixer;2022219 said:


> in my opinion nothing to be concerned about buying a reman'd hydraulic unit. The price, warranty & delivery are way better than from the dealer. in fact the price is less than half of what you pay for a new mailorder replacement


How does buying a remanufactured unit work?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Why are you not just repairing the pumps? Costs should be fraction of new and still cheaper than reman and quicker than either. If you have a competent dealer. 

OP, down could be as simple as quill adjustment. Up could be many things like SS stated. Worn pump, dirty valves, coil, stuck check ball, dirty filter or low fluid. First thing to do would be a pressure test.


And I will go $60 with free shipping.


----------

